# Just finished New Outfeed TS Table



## realeyz (Jul 31, 2012)

I just completed this - it was more involved than I originally conceived, but I like how it came together. I based it off many different designs I saw - a bit of experimentation and patience. Maybe it can help someone with ideas. 


























































































- todd


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Very impressive! 

Where did you get those locking "hinges" for the leg/supports, and what are they called?

P.S. Nice looking shop!


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

well done. 

i also noticed how uneven your floor is. all the shims PLUS the adjustable is much lower than the other leg. thats a big difference


----------



## realeyz (Jul 31, 2012)

bob sacamano said:


> well done.
> 
> i also noticed how uneven your floor is. all the shims PLUS the adjustable is much lower than the other leg. thats a big difference


Yea - I had to build another longer foot for that side. LOL
Thats what I love about making your own stuff - easy to modify it.:yes:

- todd


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like crap with that cast iron router wing extension, send that to me, Ill send you a cast iron wing, will look much better. lol.


----------



## realeyz (Jul 31, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Looks like crap with that cast iron router wing extension, send that to me, Ill send you a cast iron wing, will look much better. lol.


HEY! Don't be baggin on my route'n wing! :huh:

LOL - That thing has been an awesome space saver and tool in my shop. For anyone who may not know where it comes from - check out http://www.benchdog.com/ :yes:

Cheers!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Well done. I can see you spent a lot of time on this. It will give you good service for a long time.

I think an outfeed table is a big improvement to any saw, especially if you work alone most of the time, as I do.

I like to be able to push a piece through the saw, and not have to worry about holding it down.

I see you have a roller stand for the extra long boards.

I built the rollers from a roller stand into my outfeed table.









After I added the rollers, I found out a nice benefit, the piece I am pushing through the saw turns the rollers, which then carries the offcut along with it and out of the way.


----------



## realeyz (Jul 31, 2012)

autre said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> Where did you get those locking "hinges" for the leg/supports, and what are they called?
> 
> P.S. Nice looking shop!


I got those at Rockler - They are called "Folding Leg Bracket" here:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=9993&site=ROCKLER


----------



## realeyz (Jul 31, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Well done. I can see you spent a lot of time on this. It will give you good service for a long time.
> 
> I think an outfeed table is a big improvement to any saw, especially if you work alone most of the time, as I do.
> 
> ...


I love it! I'm going to think about this for my next table.

Thanx Dave!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I need to borrow your plans and make mine.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

realeyz said:


> HEY! Don't be baggin on my route'n wing! :huh:
> 
> LOL - That thing has been an awesome space saver and tool in my shop. For anyone who may not know where it comes from - check out http://www.benchdog.com/ :yes:
> 
> Cheers!


JESUS H @!&$?!$&@!!! That router wing costs as much as the saw!!

Don't mind me....my jealousy is showing through...lol


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

realeyz said:


> HEY! Don't be baggin on my route'n wing! :huh:
> 
> LOL - That thing has been an awesome space saver and tool in my shop. For anyone who may not know where it comes from - check out http://www.benchdog.com/ :yes:
> 
> Cheers!


400.00 router table extension on my 300.00 Ridgid table saw is like using a 30.00 per bf wood for a cutting board. :laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> 400.00 router table extension on my 300.00 Ridgid table saw is like using a 30.00 per bf wood for a cutting board. :laughing:


Good job my pomele sapele board only cost $28 / bf. 









OK, it is used as a decorative edge.

The board looks like a cutting board, but I do not expect it will see a knife. :icon_smile:


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Did you do this all from scratch or did you follow a guide/plans? 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------

